# Was let go as seasonal last week, but still able to log on to workday, my time, etc?



## Themetalhead87 (Jan 29, 2021)

I was told my last day as seasonal would be the 21st of Jan, and I there were no hours right now in Flex. I was hired as seasonal they said, but in workday and on my paychecks I am listed as regular. I worked for Target 6 years ago. If I was truly let go, then why can I still log on to ALL employee systems? She I call and ask my store what is going on?


----------



## rd123 (Jan 29, 2021)

Yeah pls call the store . Sometimes they might not have started the termination process yet.


----------



## Themetalhead87 (Jan 29, 2021)

rd123 said:


> Yeah pls call the store . Sometimes they might not have started the termination process yet.


What should I tell them or ask, without sounding desperate?


----------



## rd123 (Jan 29, 2021)

You can say the same you told us that you were told as let go but still you are in the system. You can ask them to confirm your status and if you feel ok even ask if they want you to be back ( if you really want). Worth a try !


----------

